# School Haunted House Pictures are here



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

From my point and shoot and having to use flash. But the pro shoot pictures should be ready soon.  *I also took a quick video*. These are the best I could do considering I was being paged on the walkie talkie for all sorts of things as I tried to at least get a few pictures!!!!

Entry Chamber, Vampire Coffin Room, Vampire Dinner Scene, Frankenstein's Lab, The Witches' Swamp, and the HUGE double level Cemetery..... all below. Look closely for our "actors"--- all former students.








SET UP BEGINS








Pop Ups getting covered in black sheeting








Cemetery in its early stages








Vampire dinner Scene- early stages








Witches Swamp - early stages








Plants Vs Zombies Carnival Game I created (Was like a zombie dodge ball thing)








Zombie Kids performed the THRILLER dance every 20 minutes outside the Haunted House








Fireplace in the Entry Chamber








Fireplace in entry chamber








This couple greeted all guests to the haunted house








Jeeves and the cool candelabra I borrowed from work








Dracula in coffin








Vampire Bat and grandfather clock I made out of cardboard boxes








grandfather clock








Vampire Dinner Vignette








Mr Dracula - one of our High School Actors








Vampire Dinner ready to go








Vampire Dinner with silver skulls








Vampire - Headless boy from Grandin road dressed up a bit








Vampire dinner


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

CONTNUED








Frank's Lab- Mad Scientist who had her own dinner party.... of bones








AWESOME black light paint I used on an old Monet poster I found dumpster diving (after I covered it in chalk board paint.) LOVE how this turned out!








The Man of the Hour








The Lab








Blurry but you can get the idea of what it looked like








Lab Things. I had more- Much more- but just not enough time to get it all set up








I salvaged a lot of interesting styrofoam pieces form local appliance warehouse- Painted them to look rusty, and then hung them from fishing line








Kid's kitchen I got at Goodwill and fancied up for the lab








One of the parents hired an incredible face painter who came early to do makeup for our actors








The swamp was one of my favorite scenes. These photos do not do justice. Hanging in the vines (shredded Martha Stewart velvet curtains found at a yard sale) I used a couple dozen lanterns I had gotten from Dollar Tree (thanks to tips from the good people at HF!)








Cemetery was GRAND FINALE as guests exited. It was on 2 levels, due to the fact we used the stage and space in front of stage.








For junior high and high schoolers, I think our actors did a good job. Can you spot all 3?








Can you believe all this stuff came out of my attic!
















Me with one of 2 other haunting partners in crime!








Me and my zombie baby--- One of the 2 reasons I do these things for our school!!!


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

The haunt came out awesome! Nice work!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Dark Haven! It was a lot of work but rewarding. Now it's all sitting in my back yard in bins. The kids are trying to convince me to set it all up again for Halloween night!








Just SOME of it..........


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you not use the fortune teller? I really would love to see it if you did.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Printers Devil- NO I did not- BUT If we do a back yard haunt, we will! Not enough space for the school cafeteria.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Absolutely amazing job!!!! Great detail in all your scenes and loved the cemetery, wow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job looks fantastic


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic job! I'm sure the kids had a blast. Love the grandfather clock you made.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

These are great! Some of my fondest memories are from the haunted houses and carnivals I went to at my schools every year. The kids will definitely remember it.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I got the PRO PICTURES back! These are fantastic--- Check out this link:

https://flic.kr/s/aHsk4TeSix


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

WOW!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Just loved your pictures, bet it was such a fun night!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm surprised the school allowed that, just goes to show everyone Halloween is alive and well.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

That turned out awesome. You've got some great looking props there. But my favorite has to be Bella Lugosi. Where did you get that? The pro pictures turned out fantastic too. Your school is lucky to have your help.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I really miss the days when I did a school spook house. great photos!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW!!!
Your school is so lucky to have you! I was the only person to bring in a little bit of decorations to our class party, it sure was dull!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Very impressed by the amount of work you and your crew put into it! Looks great!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

Fantastic, great job.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Have been away from the forum recovering- but now gearing up for 2015  Learned a lot this first official year- and plan to really kick it up a notch next year.


----------



## automa (Mar 16, 2015)

Bring it on, wonderful job, i just wish my grand kids school here in the UK would do something like this anyway we can live in hope its growing slowly so maybe in the future.


----------

